# ins Inputfeld einen Text übergeben



## Crach (30. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger.. kann mir wer erklären, wie man einen Text per knopfdruck an ein Inputfeld übergibt?
(sozusagen wie in diesem Forum mit den "B" "i" "u" "Quote" "Code" .. Button)?

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2006)

Was ist denn ein Inputfeld?
Bei einem Textfeld geht das mit _setText("der Text")_


----------



## spidermobile (30. Apr 2006)

inputFeld.setText("blablabla");


----------



## Crach (30. Apr 2006)

ja danke schonmal^^..jup..ich mein so ein textfeld...ähm
könnt ihr mir das etwas genauer erklären?..hab seit mehr als 4jahren nimmer mit java programmiert 
und ich weiß nicht wirklich wie man das mit dem <href..> button macht..also dass er darauf reagiert..  :?:


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2006)

*ALARM!* <href...> Button?

Sprechen wir von Java oder von JavaScript?


----------



## Crach (30. Apr 2006)

ähm..javascript..ich sagte doch ..ich bin ein anfänger darin


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2006)

Dann muss ich passen und schiebe...
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17227


----------



## Crach (30. Apr 2006)

aber trotzdem danke dir..

naja die vermutung liegt halt trotzdem nah, dass dieses forum nen abschnitt über JavaScript besitzt.


----------

